# Any idea what mix this guy might be? :)



## Prophe (Jul 9, 2020)

About three or so years ago, I found a dog wandering in the streets in the rain. He was lost and ran right up to us and it was pouring out, so me and my brother took him home. We tried to find his owners, although his “collar” was a chain that I suspect was from a wallet and he was dirty and his fur was long and unkempt, and he was unaltered so I suspect that whoever owned him probably wasn’t missing him much. We never found his previous owners.

So I’ve had him ever since then —he’s a really sweet boy with separation anxiety. We named him Toby, short for Toblerone, and we have all the love in the world for him. But I’m so curious about what breeds/mix he is! I’m looking into getting him DNA tested, but I was wondering if maybe someone around here has any guesses? 

He’s about fifteen pounds, with wavy-curly white fur. His skin is black or at least very near black with some pink on the belly. Here’s some pictures of him:

























Any help would be appreciated  I hope this is the right place to put this!


----------



## Sweet72947 (Jul 9, 2020)

The first breed that sticks out to me is Westie, maybe mixed with bichon or poodle.


----------



## Lisa92778 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yorkipoo


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

looking at the nose and muzzle, there could be a bit of schnauzer in him.

Otherwise, he is a dog. Nothing else is really necessary.


----------



## Aussie Love (Jul 19, 2020)

Westie/Maltese?


----------

